# Old Odeon Cinema Uxbridge



## snouty (May 30, 2011)

Hi all - great site;

My first post and I'd love to know if anyone lives near here. The old cinema, still derelict last time I saw it, was used in 'The Professionals' tv show in 1977.

Just wondered if anyone has ever been in and taken pics - as it looks easy enough to get into.

EDIT: Sorry guys, its the old 'Regal' cinema.


----------



## Speed (May 31, 2011)

Its a nightclub mate?? or has it closed?

http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/13729


----------



## snouty (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah; think thats the front bit only. Another half is a gym, but round the back it all looks still derelict to me with lots of smashed windows, etc.


----------

